# eastenders jo joy - has ivf twins



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya just saw this i know it's a little out of date but i knew she left because she was pregnant, didnt realise that she had ivf and twins

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/soaps/2808775/EastEnders-Jo-Joyner-is-thrilled-after-giving-birth-to-healthy-twins.html

caz x

/links


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww Lovely News  

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Awww


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

She is really pretty, I bet her babies are very cute. xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck to her, the more celebs who tell the media their babies are IVF and IF is a problem the more it will help to raise awareness.  Wishing her luck with her LO's

L x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Good Luck to her, the more celebs who tell the media their babies are IVF and IF is a problem the more it will help to raise awareness.


you'd think wouldn't you? but i read about her being pregnant in OK and if you read that and didn't know, you'd think IVF was a walk in the park

basically she said 'well we couldn't conceive, so i took these drugs, then they put the embryos back and two weeks later i was pregnant!' so far from raising awareness imo.  and she's edged towards the top of my annoying smug celeb mums list, even ahead of myleene 'well we were lucky to conceive so quickly but we were so relaxed about it, which i think is so important' klass. i think it would have been nice for JJ to acknowledge that her journey was far from the norm.

absolutely pmsl at 'its so private right now, but we have a magazine deal lined up'


----------



## Upsy Daisy (Jul 1, 2009)

Murf said:


> She is really pretty, I bet her babies are very cute. xx


Some pics here:

http://celebritybabiescovered.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/jo-joyner-and-neil-madden-introduce-twins-freddie-and-edie/


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi
I used to know Jo before she was famous, years ago! We worked together. I have to say she is a lovely girl and I don't think fame has changed her at all.
Good luck to her and her new family
K xx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

I bet it wasn't Jo who glossed over IVF, I've seen other interviews where she's said just how hard it was but that she almost felt guilty she'd got preg first time on it. I bet it was Ok or Hello or whoever it was wanting to gloss over the technicalities and focus on the positives like they seem to do with everything in their happy happy world... I'd put money on it!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

awww what lovely pictures - love there cute dog in the background as well xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

angelihelen said:


> I bet it was Ok or Hello or whoever it was wanting to gloss over the technicalities and focus on the positives like they seem to do with everything in their happy happy world... I'd put money on it!


good point


----------

